# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ San Antonio 7:30pm CSN-CHI/NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*The Bull is Spurred but it keeps on fighting* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (4-5) (1-4 on road) @ San Antonio Spurs (10-2) (5-0 at home) 









SBC Center, San Antonio, Texas, Friday November 25th, 2005
Chicago Bulls @ San Antonio 7:30pm	CSN-Chicago / NBA LP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Georgetown-6'8-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*Paris-6'2-PARKER <> Bologna-6'6-GINOBILI <> Cal State-6'7-BOWEN <> Wake Forest-6'11-DUNCAN <> Bologna-7'-NESTEROVIC*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SONGAILA <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*






























*6'1-van EXEL <> 6'7-BARRY <> 6'7-FINLEY <> 6'10-MOHAMMED*


*Individual Team Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*SPURS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 34,3</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>PARKER 34,9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 15,2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>PARKER 21,8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chandler 10</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>DUNCAN 12</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 6,3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>PARKER 5,7</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>GORDON 1,11</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>GINOBILI 1,83</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Sweetney 1</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>DUNCAN 2,58</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Sweetney .523</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>PARKER .566</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Deng .500</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>BARRY .556</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*sloth*







</center>


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't care how its done, but take one of these next 2 games and I'll be happy.

Good to see the Bulls are still playing basketball. I felt like it was the offseason again these past 4 days.

I predict:

SAS 102
Chi 91


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We've played this team close over the past couple of years. So I won't be surprised if we keep it close tonight as well. Of course, we won't win but can make it up against an awful Rockets team who are still w/o T-mac and they're winless(0-6) w/o him.

Spurs 102
Bulls 95


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 91
Spurs 87


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we lose, but we beat the point spread.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Spurs 92
Bulls 87

Parker 21 points / 5 assists
Duncan 26 points / 17 rebounds
Duhon 18 points / 6 assists


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> we lose, but we beat the point spread.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

If we some how won this game it would be huge. At least I can finally stay up and watch a whole game, those 9:30 starts kill me. 

Bulls 86
SA 93


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We win, were rested, and were a good team when rested (based on last year).


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG has been a significantly better player this year playing PG then playing off the ball. That's what I wanna see him play whenever he's on the court.

The officiating in this game has been a joke. So typical when we go up against the Spurs.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Chandler looking good so far, Ben too. Othella steps up. Sweetney is not the same player today. But, he's playing against Duncan, I saw it coming. We're competitive so far. That's good.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Where are all my Bulls fans? 

:brokenhea


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice half. San Antonio is very, very good and if Van Exel hadn't heated up and hit a bunch of circus shots this would be close to a double digit lead.

Songaila looked more comfortable than he has all season, and Gordon was attacking the defense and making some good passes. Continued solid play from Tyson. Can't shake the feeling that we'll lose a close one, but we're playing good basketball and it's encouraging to see.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Strange game. Bulls have no one in double figures yet. 

Glad to see Chandler rebounding and blocking shots.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Really awful officiating. Wrecking the flow of the game.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow, I'm AMAZED. over halfway through the 3Q and we haven't given up this lead yet???

Something must be going wrong here. If they win this it's gonna be a HUGE, HUGE confidence booster.

I still am just waiting for them to fall apart in the fourth. This would be an AWESOME victory. Let's do it guys, get your game together and DON'T BE NERVOUS COME THE FOURTH.

-Z-


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm proud of this team even if we lose tonight. Our 3 best big men are in foul trouble. We're so incredibly short against the defending champs but still up 2 heading into the 4th qtr.

And where the heck is EVERYBODY? Only 16 posts? The lowest I've ever seen here.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm here. Unfortunately, I'm at a hotel in St. Louis and have no way to watch/listen, though I'm following a bit with the live stats on the Bulls' website. I'm glad to hear the Bulls are looking tough. It's really killing me to be missing this game.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Artificial crowd noise, how lame is that?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm in Philly without my League Pass. I just bit the bullet and bought Audio League Pass. Another $20 dropped for the love of the Bullls. At least I get to listen to the end of this nailbiter.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Artificial crowd noise, how lame is that?


Pretty lame. Spurs need it though. Among playoff teams I haven't seen a worse crowd in this league.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Duhon is lightin' it up!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Pretty lame. Spurs need it though. Among playoff teams I haven't seen a worse crowd in this league.


Seems like Ben got the clutchness out of his system last season. He's been pretty small most fourth quarters so far.

Edit: not meant to be a direct response.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon  :banana: 

The heck's gotten into him these past 2 games? Dude can't miss from outside!

90-87 Bulls with 7 mins. left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Seems like Ben got the clutchness out of his system last season. He's been pretty small most fourth quarters so far.
> 
> Edit: not meant to be a direct response.


Yeah 

Not a single big 4th qtr this season. 

He started off slow last year too. We'll see it what happens.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Duhon and Horry having words after Horry threw Deng down. Refs didn't see when Horry pulled Deng down. :whatever:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

God I hate Horry, what a piece of trash he is


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful play by Deng. 

Timeout Spurs.

Bulls by 5.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon . What a pass!

Up 5!

2:23 left

What a game!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Duhon is straight out ballin out there... gotta give that guy props. 

I hope we pull this off, I CANT STAND THE SPURS!!!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Future said:


> Duhon is straight out ballin out there... gotta give that guy props.
> 
> I hope we pull this off, I CANT STAND THE SPURS!!!


Yes, please beat Timmy and the San Antonio gang...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Future said:


> Duhon is straight out ballin out there... gotta give that guy props.
> 
> I hope we pull this off, I CANT STAND THE SPURS!!!


A win of this would definitely wipe away some of the pain of the last six circus trips. Common guys, finish 'em off!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q4:

Chandler 1-1
Duhon 3-3 (2-2 3pt)
Gordon 2-5
Deng 2-5
Nocioni 2-2 (1-1 3pt)

Hinrich 0-2

After watching this whole game, it looks to me like Deng is winning it for us.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Jesus Ben, use the frickin' shot clock!

Radio annnouncers saying Skiles is pissed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If we win, this will be a nice win for them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben needs to learn how to take it all the way to the rack once he gets in the lane. That 'giant killer' just ain't working. He's played a good game though tonight.

Up 6 with 1:20 left


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

See, that's what happens when u take it ALL THE WAY Ben! Big Fu*king Shot!

Up 6 with 35 secs left!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ben needs to learn how to take it all the way to the rack once he gets in the lane. That 'giant killer' just ain't working. He's played a good game though tonight.
> 
> Up 6 with 1:20 left


He just did make a layup to put the bulls back up by 6. Clutch. This is why he belongs out there in Q4.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Ben needs to learn how to take it all the way to the rack once he gets in the lane. That 'giant killer' just ain't working. He's played a good game though tonight.
> 
> Up 6 with 1:20 left


Yeah I think its mental with him ..like he pulls up or runs a running floater because he's afraid he's not going to get the call if he attacls 100% ..maybe he's just looking for the percentage play because he doesn't have the confidence of getting the call if he goes full contact and doesn't finish it at the hole


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Ooooo, someone about to taste defeat at home, I'm giddy!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

First win since 1998 at San Antonio. 

Drought is over. 

Long time comin'!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE WIN BABY! :banana: 

Back to .500!

What a win!

POTG - The ENTIRE TEAM!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We win without Sweetney. I am impressed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Amazing to win with only 4 FTA per quarter (16 all game). Good things happen when you shoot .488 as a team.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on the win. Now go have a cold one.

:cheers:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Great D by Chandler in the 4th on Duncan.... Great D by the team all around in the 4th. This win just made my day!


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

now lets hope wiz lose to get the 8th seed what a win we beat the champs in their own backyard :cheers:


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Great game by the bullies tonight .It just goes to show that when are shots are falling we can play with and beat anyone .


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Great win, guys!!! 

Suena "se viene el estallidoooooo!!" en el vestuario!!

Go Bulls!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

No comments, it feels so good


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another interesting stat.

Duhon, of all people, is averaging 11.3 PPG for the season now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Very impressive! Biggest win of the year! Circus trip salvaged!

I'm glad to see: 

-Tyson playing good D and with a bunch of boards
-Deng, Hinrich, and Duhon with great all court games
-Gordon hitting some clutch 4th quarter shots again


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome we are moving up on the weekly ESPN's ranking.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Maybe Chandler was out of shape like Skiles said. Last two games Tyson has averaged 13.5 boards and 2 blocks.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

See what happens when these bums play with confidence???

You know, I'm beginning to doubt my contention that we needed a big man. If Chandler plays like this against the best player in the NBA and his frontcourt buttbuddy Nesterovic, while the rest of his boys are in foul trouble, we don't need another big man.

I'm now starting to think, for BOTH Chandler and Gordon, that it's TOTALLY a mental thing. Tyson probably had the defeatist attitude that "ah, I got nothing to lose, we're probably gonna lose this game anyway so let's go out there and give it all I got." No pressure to win, and look what happens.

Same w/Ben. Instead of taking stupid shots, he takes it to the hole, even when big *** Tim Duncan is looming. This is baffling. This was a total rewind to last season when both these guys were the 1-2 punch for our team when Curry was out.

We can say one thing safely now--while Sweetney may be a good contributor to this team, and his success is helpful to us as well, winning games depends on how well Chandler and Gordon do things in the game. If either of them has an off night, we are screwed. The success of this team seems to depend on both of them.

This is of course my personal opinion but take it as you will.

Go Bulls!

-Z-


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

guarantee the Knicks would have folded under referee bias. Thats what character does for you


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

PD said:


> Awesome we are moving up on the weekly ESPN's ranking.


especially if we beat Houston tommorrow albeit without McGrady... but still... if we win... THREE WHOLE wins on the circus trip!!!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> Maybe Chandler was out of shape like Skiles said. Last two games Tyson has averaged 13.5 blocks and 2 blocks.


that makes 15.5 BLOCKS?! there has to be a record for that!


couldnt help myself :clown:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Last two game he has gotten some blocks in! Tomorrow vs. Ming will be a tough matchup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we are 5-5 and still in last place in the central.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> Last two game he has gotten some blocks in! Tomorrow vs. Ming will be a tough matchup.


Im afraid Yao will get all the calls and frustrate Chandler....I hope Im wrong.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm shocked that we won and too bad I missed it! Well not really shocked since we played them hard last time.

I just bought a plasma tv today but I spent all night trying to unlock my car when I inadvertantly left my keys in there with the engine running. From what I'm reading, it seemed like a great game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I just bought a plasma tv today but I spent all night trying to unlock my car when I inadvertantly left my keys in there with the engine running.




That's gotta be a horrible mood shifter right there. 



I actually missed most of the game myself, but I'm going to watch my recording of it now, sounds like a great game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

What a Win. If we took this one we could go 82-0 :biggrin: 

Why did Sweets play 11 minutes???


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bullet said:


> What a Win. If we took this one we could go 82-0 :biggrin:
> 
> Why did Sweets play 11 minutes???


from what i can read on the boyscore is, he had 5 fouls


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

That, plus Othella took care of business in the first half and then Tyson took care of things in the second half. He had an off night but thankfully someone else stood up.

-Z-


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

bullet said:


> What a Win. If we took this one we could go 82-0 :biggrin:
> 
> Why did Sweets play 11 minutes???


Othella, and Sweets had 4 fouls in the first half, Tyson had three. Even with severe foul troubles no sign of TT or Allen(TT probably inactive, Allen?). Songaila played some center, Deng and Noce played some PF, Hinrich played some SF. For decent stretch we had Songaila, Nocioni, Duhon, Gordon, and Hinrich on the floor. That is about as small a lineup you will ever see in the NBA, and it worked out well last night. Great team effort, besides Sweets everyone who played contributed big.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Figures...

Thanx!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Othella, and Sweets had 4 fouls in the first half, Tyson had three. Even with severe foul troubles no sign of TT or Allen(TT probably inactive, Allen?). Songaila played some center, Deng and Noce played some PF, Hinrich played some SF. For decent stretch we had Songaila, Nocioni, Duhon, Gordon, and Hinrich on the floor. That is about as small a lineup you will ever see in the NBA, and it worked out well last night. Great team effort, besides Sweets everyone who played contributed big.


The foul trouble was frustrating, and it was an amazing effort by the Bulls to overcome our size deficiency in spite of fouls to the big men. Sweetney couldn't stay on the floor; they called him for an offensive, an illegal screen, a few blocking fouls. 

Skiles put some crazy lineups out there, but incredibly enough we held our own and then some. One lineup had Duhon, Gordon, Hinrich, Deng, and Nocioni! This is why I love Nocioni, he was forced to play some extensive minutes defending Duncan but he didn't back down at all. And even though this lineup was undersized as can be, we made up for it with quickness and good ball movement on the offensive end.

Overall, just a really great game. Every time the champs made a run, we answered with a run of our own. This was Bulls basketball at their finest.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duhon continues to prove he is a good player with a better shot than most of his critics give him credit for.

Gordon came up huge in the second half. He's turning it around...

KH = 10 dimes, 0 turnovers.

Nice win. I could see us having no legs against Houston tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Duhon continues to prove he is a good player with a better shot than most of his critics give him credit for.
> 
> Gordon came up huge in the second half. He's turning it around...
> 
> ...


Houston played last night.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Unless McGrady comes back we should win this. The Rockets seem quite down now.


> "Every time we're in the locker room we say the same thing -- we played hard and we worked hard," Wesley said. "Whatever. We lost another one."


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Houston played last night.


I know. So did we.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Funny that so far our biggest 'blowout' win of the year has come on the road against the defending champions


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

I just noticed that when Du scores in doublefigures we win. The only exception so far is that NJ game that we lost by one point.


----------

